# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني >  اغنية زفة روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة ( عمر العبدللات )

## الوسادة

*مررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررحبن يا اعضاء حصننا الغالي 

اغنية زفة جديدة 


*

----------


## ابوعناد

مشكوووووووووور

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

حلووووووووووووووووووووة

----------


## الوسادة

هلا عقيق 

هلا ابو عناد 

منورين

----------


## بنت جميـرا

ثانكس وايد حلوه

----------


## am_bilal

اغنية رائعة

----------


## الوسادة

انتوا الرائعين بمروركم

----------

